# Game #c4 etc.



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

What do the following 3 words have in common?

*hole lamp pipe*

As before, the rule defining the common property is simple (not needing AND, OR or NOT).
The meaning of the words has some importance this time, and junior school pupils might struggle with this one - so might foreigners, it needs a bit more knowledge of English.

If the action stalls I'll have to add more examples to the list - that does always seem to make it easier.

20-question type of questions may also be asked (optional), but I will be selective about answering them - my answering is also optional.

But probably my readers are catching up with my limited imagination and will know how to make short work of this one. Then I'll really have to start thinking.
?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

They all have 4 characters.

Done.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

Rasa said:


> They all have 4 characters.
> 
> Done.


Sorry, Rasa, but this is not a math problem - no arithmetic ability is required, not even counting. Of course I didn't provide that clue, but now you have forced it out of me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The consecutive word shares a letter from the prior word?


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

You can put 'blow' in front of any of them


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

They are all red as well as read?


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

Chris said:


> You can put 'blow' in front of any of them


Chris has blown this one out of the water! He's had some practice, but all the same, brilliant, Chris.
The next one I hope is a little harder:
I suppose I'd better call it Game #c5 - see next post.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

*Game #c5*

Same as before, only this time you start with more words:

*leaf wife call fight play walk*


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

You can put let after each.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

They can all be associated with an animal

leaf insect
fishwife
catcall
catfight
horseplay
catwalk


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

Chris said:


> They can all be associated with an animal
> 
> leaf insect
> fishwife
> ...


Game over: *Chris* wins again, putting him way ahead on the leader board. To give the others a chance, I'm going to devise an unfair game. 
Chris, your last 5 examples are perfect, but the first is strictly not correct as the animal must come first and be attached to the word. So let's say you win with an 90% score.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

*Fair Game #c6*

Another game to test Chris's wits, and any who want to try and take a game off him:
What do the following three words have in common:

*Neoplatonism townships heretical*


----------

